# Matty´s Abschiedthread



## matty2580 (28. Oktober 2019)

*Matty´s Abschiedthread*

Hallo Community,

nach dem ich mich hier 2011 angemeldet hatte, und viel Spass mit der Community hatte, habe ich heute meine Löschung des Accounts beauftragt, und möchte mich von allen offiziell verabschieden.

Die Community hat sich hier seit 2011 starkt verändert.
Wie immer sind nicht alle Änderungen positiv gewesen, und ich muss mich selbst an neue Bedingungen immer wieder neu anpassen.

Durchgehalten habe ich jetzt 9 Jahre, fast 10, ohne einmal meinen Nickname zu ändern.

In Erinnerung bleiben mir viele konstruktive Diskussionen mit ruyven_macaran, Skysnake, Locuza, Rollora, und vielen, vielen anderen Membern, die ich jetzt nicht alle aufzählen möchte.
PCGH war nach der Enttäuschung  von CB für mich ein neues Zuhause, was ich jetzt aber verlassen muss.

Um nicht wie ein alter Dinosaurier zu ende, muss aber auch ich mich weiter verändern/entwickeln, ziehe weiter und suche ein neues Zuhause.

Ich wünsche euch alles Gute, und habt weiterhin viel Spass.
Bestimmt lesen wir uns noch einmal in anderen Foren.


cu, euer matty ^^


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Matty´s Abschiedthread*

War mir eine Freude, viel Spaß und bis bald


----------



## aloha84 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Matty´s Abschiedthread*

Mach es gut, behalte dich in guter Erinnerung.


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Matty´s Abschiedthread*

Schade, immer wieder gerne gelesen. Mach et jut ...


----------



## sinchilla (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Matty´s Abschiedthread*

Mach's gut! Ich bin ähnlich lang dabei und spiele auch schon des Öfteren mit dem Gedanken.

Mir Missfallen viele Entscheidungen seitens PCGH, deren Zweck meist schnell ersichtlich ist...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Matty´s Abschiedthread*



sinchilla schrieb:


> Mach's gut! Ich bin ähnlich lang dabei und spiele auch schon des Öfteren mit dem Gedanken.
> 
> Mir Missfallen viele Entscheidungen seitens PCGH, deren Zweck meist schnell ersichtlich ist...



Dito. Durchringen konnte ich mich bisher nicht, aber mit dem Gedanken hab ich auch schon gespielt.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Tolotos66 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Matty´s Abschiedthread*

Dir alles Gute Matty und bleib senkrecht 

Manchmal ist es hier schon recht toxic. Trotzdem überwiegt noch der Spaß an der Sache.
Gruß T.


----------



## Bongripper666 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Matty´s Abschiedthread*

Auch wenn ich noch keinen wirklichen Kontakt mit dir hatte, kann ich jeden User verstehen, der das Forum verlässt. Man muss schon sehr idealistisch sein und ein sehr dickes Fell haben, um hier nachhaltig Spaß zu haben.


----------



## theoturtle (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Matty´s Abschiedthread*

Machs gut, und Danke für den Fisch.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Matty´s Abschiedthread*

Sehr schade. Wieder einer der alteingesessenen User der geht. Mach‘s gut.


----------



## Locuza (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Matty´s Abschiedthread*

Alles Gute Matty und viel Spaß, wo auch immer du ihn finden magst.


----------

